# It hurts .....



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

I stopped feeding the pigeons in our common part garden where I live, for two days now.
First only few of them come around, then they multiply, now I counted them, 30 more or less.
They so lovely, every morning I will see them in the roof in line like soldeirs waiting for me between 6-7am for some reason they good in keeping time, they know that I'll come down to feed them.
I cut wholemeal bread into small pieces with some grains and scatters in the garden. They so pleased as if they're dancing, really realy happy, seeing them how they react it made happy too. Also other birds were attracted they come too. I can't recall since when I started feeding them, I can say that they become part of my life.
The trouble is, they keep on making a mess, lots of mess everywhere in our garden.
Can't keep up cleaning their mess, summer is coming and visitors of peolpe leaving in other flats, wants to see and enjoy the sun and flowers, herbs etc 
etc in our garden.
I suppose their is no way that I can let them feel or know that their mess is
putting me in trouble.
Today a covered my windows in order not to see them waiting for me, but it really upsets me thinking they all starving, am guilty because I have so much bread and grains for them. I said to myself " Pigeons " I did my best but you all messing me about.
I hope I can find a solution for them and for myself.
bheck


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Once there was a pigeon that i fed at lunch every few days. I started feeling a sense of peace when they were around. I do not know how, but this one female out of the bunch was looking at me calmly so I started to talk to it and whistle at it. I noticed that whenever i would whistle, that bird would appear out of nowhere. So I would see a bunch of pigeons in the sky and would whistle and she/it would fall out of the sky in front of my feet so I could look at it or feed it. It was amazing. So I finally found out that she was an orphan at one time and was raised by one of my coworkers. 
So, my solution would be for you to get to know one of your bird friends very closely that it would respond to your calling and come down to feed anywhere. That way you will be feeding only one bird and not worry about all the rest or it's friends showing up. Yet having a close connection with the pigeon world.


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

Good evening, hamlet from here in my part of the world, and thank you for comforting reply, your suggestion is a good idea, I used to call cooo cooo to get the attention of one particular pigeon but all will look at me, turning their heads with that expression in their eyes, I can't explain it.
This morning I " peeped " from my window try to see if any of them waiting, not even one, is like they all on strike, I said to myself again so sorry pigeons, where's everyone now???
Am thinking of something, maybe it will work, I hope, I let you know.Bye for now Thank you.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Once there was a pigeon that i fed at lunch every few days. I started feeling a sense of peace when they were around. I do not know how, but this one female out of the bunch was looking at me calmly so I started to talk to it and whistle at it. I noticed that whenever i would whistle, that bird would appear out of nowhere. So I would see a bunch of pigeons in the sky and would whistle and she/it would fall out of the sky in front of my feet so I could look at it or feed it. It was amazing. So I finally found out that she was an orphan at one time and was raised by one of my coworkers.
> So, my solution would be for you to get to know one of your bird friends very closely that it would respond to your calling and come down to feed anywhere. That way you will be feeding only one bird and not worry about all the rest or it's friends showing up. Yet having a close connection with the pigeon world.


although you could "communicate" with that pigeon "leader", you still cant solve the droppings problem. Do yo mean to use that "leader" to switch the feeding location to another place?


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you, hong kong, am not so sure what to do yet, right now they're on strike, no where to be seen, maybe they looking somewhere else to hang around 
for someone to feed them, if only they don't make a mess .... hope I won't loose them completely, again thank you.


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

*Leader ....*

Hi hamlet & hong kong,

I opened my window yesterday afternoon to have a look, two were waiting and when they saw me, one sort of turn her/his body around three times like, showing off to me, so so cheeky, it made me laugh, as gratitude I threw two slices of bread to them.
About to communicate the" leader " do they have?? and if they have, how do you remember, they all look the same.

I decided to feed them again but not to much like I use to, in this way,they will look somewhere else to satisfy their hunger, and also to avoid making mess in our garden.
I see how it goes.
I let you know guys.
Regards. bheck


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Good going. Those two may be the ones. They may be a pair. So you may decide to name them or make a distinct sound before giving them food. Just enough food for the two of them in one sitting. That way they will come back for more and won't be heavy for take offs. The heavier birds get eaten sooner. That is why i think ferals just disappear while feeding. They are sort of testing their take off wights. I once lost a domestic bird, which was a pig at the feeder, to a hungry hawk. Thanks for update.


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

*Was worried .....*

about the pigeons yesterday, there was a very strong thunderstorm, its like a little fire that strikes me while am standing by my window kitchen, its scary.
I wonder where they are in this rough time, how they keep themselves safe.
Thank you, am going to do that, I mean your advise.
One thing I forgot to mention, they love listening to the radio.
I have noticed, when my radio is on, they there, not one, not two but the whole of their " families, and friends " now I tried not to switch my radio on.
Many thanks hamlet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have any domestic pets?, Im thinking you should get/need one.

To share with you also if a person has hooked feral pigeons on handout feedings and attracts too many and they can get noticed by the wrong people then what you do is GRADUALLY withdraw the amount of handouts and they will go elsewhere more slowly but perhaps that will give them time to think about forageing in meadows outside the city where they should fly and visit for excersize.


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

*Thank you ....*

Spirit Wings,

I don't know why pigeons doesn't appeal to people, they're lovely, only the mess they do, but I think they can be trained.
You probably right I have to let them go slowly.
Where I live hasn't much space and its not allowed to have pets, so no chance for me to have any pets at all.
Thanks again.
bheck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not even a little betta fish?  I think you need something or someone to care about since the feral pigeons are not wise to attract.


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

No way .... no pets at all .... I will care about myself
Bye .... I have now nothing to say. Spirit Wings.

Best wishes.
bheck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you have fun with that.


----------



## bheck (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks! 

It looks the end of my " Feral " pigeons.


----------

